# new life



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

I may have chance of a role in bkk,120k baht a month,significantly below current earnings but I have appr 20 mill baht in the kitty, with rental property 25-30k a month and throw in intl school fees on paper I figure we can have comfortable life ,not expat but comfortable all the same, if I'm missing something please let me know ,blunt is best, note currently living and working in Asia thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Well as for your thread title, you wont be getting a new life. It will be the same life in a different place with some different experiences but many of the same.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Gor free medical insurance thrown in with the pay package? That is handy. Good luck!


----------

